# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Llotaria Amerikane 2004

## R2T

Zgurdulloni mire popull se mbase i gjeni ne liste ata qe kerkoni. Fat te mbare dhe me vullnet te Zotit. Si gjithmone gjysma jane nga Korca, nuk lan mik pa gjetur deri ne Amerike, race per bela.

Departamenti amerikan i Shtetit ka publikuar rezultatet e programit, qe ka nisur me 7 tetor 2002, dhe do t'u mundesoje aplikanteve fitues te ndodhen ne "token e premtuar" ne fund te vitit 2004. Qendra konsullore ne Kentaki ka regjistruar dhe njoftuar fituesit e llotarise DV-2004, duke publikuar edhe numrin perkates per cdo shtet. Jane regjistruar dhe perzgjedhur afersisht 110 mije aplikante, te cilet mund te kerkojne tani nje vize emigracioni. Ndersa, sipas Departamentit te Shtetit, do te leshohen 50 mije viza per rezidente te perhershem nga vende, te cilat kane nje shkalle te ulet emigracioni ne Shtetet e Bashkuara te Amerikes. Aktualisht ata qe fitojne llotarine amerikane marrin automatkisht edhe vizen. Kjo, sepse numri i vizave te planifikuara per t'u dhene eshte me i ulet se sa fituesit. 

Tirane 

1) Endri Lohja

2) Sokol Spaho

3) Ahmet Selim Avdiu

4) Gentian Cico

5) Elvira Cane

6) Etleva Mece

7) Enkeleda Izet Hasantaraj

8) Nexhip Hekuran Brezhda

9) Adrian Bejko

10) Maksim Progonati

11) Agim Mertiri

12) Genci Bame

13) Shukri.O. Xhurxhi

14) Ahmet Zarfaj

15) Ciljeta Nj, Zenuni

16) Vitore V. Braci

17) Admira Metlliu

18) Diamant S. Lloshi

19) Dashamir Dacaj

20) Sokol Mema

21) Irena M. Qori

22) Jonida Qafoku

23) Lindita Q. Zebicka

24) Sajimir I. Gjoni

25) Urim Faruku

26) Behar Duka

27) Pranvera Hajdini

28) Blerina Kasa

29) Alma Gonxhi

30) Gentian Heta

31) Merita Birac

32) Olta Shtato

33) Luiza Fartaj

34) Pano Cakalli

35) Astrit Terzini

36) Bukurie Merdanaj

37) Seidja Mane

38) Shkelqim Hoxha

39) Ilia Prifti 

40) Bujar Gega

41) Bahri Sinani

Pogradec

1) Ilir M Naco

2) Anila K. Hyke

3) Majlinda Bregu

4) Faik Ceka

5) Skender Rasimi

6) Arben Llagaj

7) Shpresa Rrapec

8)Zana Naumce

9) Eva Kujtim Lulellak

10) Erzen Mallcellari

11) Sotiraq Bicja

12) Muhamet Berberi

13) Bujar Seitllani Geshtenjas

14) Abedin Xhelo Verdovc

15) Gjunda Lickollati Remenj

15) Kristaq Divjaka

16) Liljana Guzi

17) Lulzim Plako

18) Violeta Topalli

19) Irma Pilo Lala

20) Roland Demiri

21) Ilir Tuta

22) Gramoz Kllogji

23) Klotilda Shaho

24) Ahmand Culi

25) Bashkim Bushi

26) Enida Kleka

27) Igli Buzo

28) Ollga Karoli Peshpei

29) Burim Latollapi Geshtenjas

Fier

1) Elsa Martina

2) Marjana Naci

3) Besim Ymeraj

4) Erion Bukunoshi

5) Fatbardha Hysanaj

6) Ervin Gremi

7) Riza Gjara

8) Manuela Krasniqi

9) Razi Numanaj

10) Bujar Amataj

11) Eduart Zenuni

12) Aleksandra Koka

13) Sanie Kuci

14) Zoi Suko

15) Petrit Doda

16) Eglantina Xhogu

17) Ariste Spiro

18) Koli Proko

19) Marinela Percuku

20) Klarita Baliqi

21) Qemal Xhaxhaj

22) Enkelejda Trifani

23) Rudina Sulci

24) Mirela Yzeiri

25) Violeta Hoxhaj

26) Eriselda Konda

27) Skerdi Mustafaj

28) Martin Shelgu

29) Silvana Hysaj

30) Valentina Hasanaj

Korce

1) Koco Saraci

2) Vasillaq Tallko

3) Blerina Salice

4) Albana Demollari

5) Adriatik Manako

6) Pandeli Mici

7) Gjergj Zguri

8) Darian Mele

9) Fellusce Sulillari

10) Etleva Tahirllari

11) Ledia Guci

12) Shpetimtar Kananni

13) Arjan Fejzulla

14) Demirali Baki

15) Valbona Pele

16) Lefter Kosta

17) Dhimitraq Xege

18) Daniela Zsi

19) Oltian Barshushi

20) Platon Kristae

21) Sokol Mihalli

22) Albana Ramacka

23) Petraq Stratobardha

24) Genci Hyska

25) Theodhor Guko

26) Levent Licengi

27) Lirjana Kurzhilla

28) Elton Caci

29) Majlinda Mudhari

30) Elton Maucara

31) Gentiana Kalemi

32) Edmond Shytko

33) Miranda Islami

34) Pinella Mele

35) Liljana Shako

36) Lindita Avdo

37) Rahmi Muharemi

38) Genti Nazmi Buallari

39) Donika Qirjo

40) Vasillaq Vangjeli

41) Lirika Lako

42) Olsi Kuzhilla

43) Floresha Kallanxhi

44) Aleksandra Lara

45) Daniel Drabaj

46) Donika Mani

47) Olsi Papa

48) Viola Cika

49) Vasil Nauni

50) Fatos Bella

51) Xhovana Andre Azis

52) Gjergj Kristollari

53) Elton Kodra

54) Engjellushe Metraku

55) Almida Jano

56) Kico Galniku

57) Spiro Bimbli

58) Alfred Alibashi

59) Vasil Spiro Nume

60) Flutur Nurcelli

61) Sejdi Sjdarasi

62) Kristo Kaleci

63) Anila Sofroni

64) Vasillaq Pleqi

65) Astrit Shalalli, Voskop

66) Ilirjan Shkembi, Dishnic

67) Agron Muska, Vlocisht

68) Staja Sotiri

69) Mrildo Prifti

70) Valer Orhonllai

71) Vasil Xhoga

72) Shanika Dhamo

73) Alketa Duka

74) Ditero Maksuti

75) Dhimitraq Mora

76) Leonard Karemani

77) Ilir Hoxha

78) Dhimitro Bicolli, Trenove

79) Etleva Hekuri

80) Ilir Shuhometi

81) Filip Bicalli

82) Arben Spahi, Lihonik

Sarande

1) Mimoza Merkuri

2) Bledar Caska

3) Perikli Kolagji

Dritan Mehmeti

Genitan Musaj

Kruje

1) Getian Bakiu

2) Elmir Parruca

3) Perparim Llaxhe

Lezhe

1) Viktor Koca

2) Danko Celaj

3) Pellumb Gjini

4) Marie Lazri

5) Marinela Emcalla

6) Dila Gjani

Klos

1) Peme Memaci

Kavaje

1) Aranit Vasil Ziu

2) Arjan Xhaferaj

Vlore

1) Shkelqim Lamaj

2) Vladimir Arizaj

3) Sonila Janko

4) Bukurie Bilani

5) Violeta Xhelili

6) Edmond Dosti

7) Juli Syko

8) Kerenar Gavani

9) Leonard Angoni

10) Elida Aliaj

11) Ogert Shametaj

12) Isidor Mustafaraj

Permet

Elda Jorgji Ilia 

Elbasan

1) Suat Shefki Shemsiu

2) Letim Pupuleku

3) Erdita Abeshi

4) Illjan Elezi

5) Kujtim Kaliqi

6) Rajmonda Tavagjini

7) Besnik Delineta

8) Mimoza Xhyka

9) Ramazan Hysa

10) Gentian Paco

Fushe Arrez 

1) Marjana Prenga

Fushe Kruje

1) Hava Cela

Berat

1) Lorenc Shyqyri Myrtaj

2) Enkelejda Bojaxhiu

3) Fitnete Hasanbelliu

4) Ferbent Kaceli

5) Astrit Pupuleku

6) Marsela Ladderim Dalla 

7) Suzana Kanava

8) Julian Shkurti

9) Kastriot Xhelo

10) Meshau Majlinda

11) Virgjil Thanami

12) Teuta Dako

13) Skendi Niko

14) Angjelina Gjika

15) Rakip Gupi

16) Elsi Meta

Devoll

1) Gerta Kolegji

2) Hari Mulla Palshe

11) Luan Manuska Babi

12) Marjeta Dako

13) Yllka Kostandin Dedja

Gramsh

1) Aida Flamur Tacila

2) Alfred Marishta

3) Aurora Niko Biraku

Ballsh

1) Thefilea Rrapushaj

2) Suzana Asllanaj

3) Jashar Hodaj



Peqin

1) Adrian Sufali

Gjirokaster

1) Aristotel Ndreko

2) Aleksander Braho

Kucove

1) Aida Veleshnja

2) Fatbardha Isallari

3) Rrezart Karavidha

4) Vasillaq Bako

5) Vladimir Bano

6) Dituri Koraqe

Erseke

1) Enkelejda Mucollari

2) Bardhyl Meka

3) Aurel Qirici

Librazhd

1) Selvi Hali

2) Bledjan Basha

3) Gezim Xherri

Lushnje

1) Ridvan Cerui

3) Marjeta Shandro

4) Ervis Nikoll Lulja

5) Etleva Hajdaraj

6) Bukuroshe Arapi

7) Arben Prendi

8) Arben Tesho

9) Namik Taullau

10) Erlada Kostandin Nesho

11) Latif Sharka

12) Mimoza Kareshi

Shkoder

1) Pal Zake Zhala

2) Trezina Rroku

3) Aldo Jakova

4) Manuke Ndreu

5) Kole Prenga

6) Bujar Vlashi

7) Mentor Cena

8) Enriketa Gajtani

9) Ardita Akshia

Patos

1) Altina Llanaj

2) Sonila Llanaj

3) Arben Fejzaj

4) Bardhyl Nele

5) Miranda Gencaj

6) Veziko Myrto

7) Amila Shperdheja

8) Vladimir Duraj

9) Aurora Ali Kazazi

10) Ilir Muhametaj

11) Lefter Myftaraj

12) Laureta Caushaj

13) Fidai Banaj

14) Nevin Abedinaj

15) Elona Rmaj

16) Elvira Rapo

17) Rukie Kokthi

18) Ermelinda Isufi

19) Enea Manaj

20) Fiqirete Troka

21) Lujeta Yelmushi

22) Jerina Zenelaj

23) Ilirjan Sadikaj

24) Agim Pasho

Elbasani

1) Leonard Mane

2) Arjan Cungu

3) Daniela Ramaj

4) Brixhida Mullai

5) Mimoza Kaliqi

6) Manjola Baralli

7) Ibrahim Dauti

8) Nazim Teqja

9) Saimir Qarlazja

10) Gurazie Mullai

Durres

1) Rajmonda Gjata

2) Ninalin Duraj

3) Dasaret Kastrati

4) Adriana Kuci

5) Irena Gjina

14) Viktor Haxhiaj

15) Miranda Ndreko

16) Lorenca Mucka

17) Hysni Dervishi

18) Ilirjan Mustafa

19) Maksi Gjika

20) Adrian Kalaja

21) Myrvete Rexha

22) Drita Troka

23) Ilia Lino

Erseke

1) Thoma Llambi Jance Rehove

2) Aurora Male

3) Alba Brahimaj

Devolle

1) Shkendie Vishicice

2) Leonard Backa Sule, Miras

3) Savet Spaho Pilur, Prog.

4) Katerina Bajraktari, Cangonj

5) Sokol Dervishi, Cangonj

6) Arben Hajderlli,

7) Leonard Stajko, Bilisht

----------


## Mona

Danm, asnje nga fisi im.

----------


## {Princi}

nje total prej 362 nr po si pata pa tamom lol...
priten te jene 10 fishi pra reth 3 mije e ca.

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje!

Pak me pare po i hidhja nje sy listave me lart. Me beri pershtypje numri i kufizuar i emrave, duke qene se sipas te dhenave tek faqet e shtetit amerikan, thone se per kete vit duhet te jene 3071 fitues te fazes se pare. Gjithashtu ndodhi ti mesoj emrat e pare te fituesve ne qytetin tim (dhe me sa shikoj me lart ato emra nuk jane, edhe pse e di me siguri se ata i moren pergjigjet). 

Atehere, me lindi pyetja sa i sakte eshte informacioni dhe "cila pjese" e informacionit te plote eshte ajo me lart?! 

Kjo pyetje me lindi jo nga interesi personal ne lidhje me kete llotari, por per arsyen se po e shikoj ankthin qe i mbeshtjell njerzit, kur fillojne dalin emrat. Sikur te ishte lista e atyre qe do u falej nje jete e dyte!


Me respekt


Fiori

----------


## angeldust

Po, po. Eshte e vertete qe ketu nuk jane te gjithe emrat e atyre qe e kane fituar kete llotari. Deri tani une njoh dhe dy te tjere qe e kane fituar dhe nuk e kane emrin ketu.

Megithate R2T do ishte me shume interes te dija se ku i ke gjetur gjithe keto emra. Pashe emrin e nje shoqes sime  :shkelje syri: 

Plus, bobo na e boshatisen Korcen, c'behet kshu moj aman  :i hutuar:

----------


## Living in Vain

eh nuk jane te gjithe emrat se dje me erdhi nje pergjigje ne shpi mu.  Dhe ai emer nuk eshte ne liste ndaj une sbazohem fare ne to.

Dhe nje gje tjeter per ato qe kane aplikuar me pare...
Certifikata dhe vertetimet e ndryshme qe kerkohen duhet apo jo te dergohen me keto 3 formularet qe kane ardhur?

Apo behen gati per interviste...........SPO E KUPTOJ FARE

----------


## Estella

Sa i sakte eshte ky informacion dhe burimi nga i cili vjen?

Nuk e di nese eshte thjesht rastesi apo Korcaret kane qef te vijne ne amerike? Si duket Amerika i paska qef Korcaret  :ngerdheshje: !

Me vjen mire qe Amerika i ka dhene dhe vazhdon ti jape mundesi vendeve si Shqiperia per te emigruar dhe bere nje jete me te mire. Zoti tu a beje per mbare te gjithe te lartpermendurve edhe pse nuk njof asnjerin.

----------


## GoDDeSS

WOW...sa mire qe i paska postuar nje njeri emrat ketu se un vdiqa duke kerkuar nje liste te tille, megjithate emrin qe kerkoja nuk e kam pare akoma. Mbase kjo liste nuk eshte 100% e sakte...ishallah ka njerez te tjere qe kane fituar por nuk jane te listuar ketu! Vlora s'kishte dhe shume! Nejse do me vika nje shoqe ketu  :perqeshje: 

Faleminderit R2T!

----------


## R2T

ok te nderuar!

Lista nuk eshte e plote se vetem keto emra jane mbledhur deri tani...te shof, te pyes dhe ju kthej pergjigje...ca me thone, ju them... po me genjyen ju genjej :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KlaudjaTironcja

Ore sa me fat paskan qen kto korcaret? bravo 
sikur ta kishin kte fat qe te gjith thuj po sbi rrufeja ne hale kollaj  kur thot populli  :perqeshje:  

P.S. sikur nigjova qe kishin ardhur 5000 llotari jo aq sa that ju

----------


## Jonian

Sot Departamaneti Amerikan i Shtetit leshoi nje deklarate per shtyp persa i perket udhezimeve te plotesimit te aplikimeve per llotarine e vitit 2005. Udhezimet mund t'i lexoni ne kete adrese:
http://www.travel.state.gov/dv2005.html

----------


## Lonely_Boy

> _Postuar më parë nga Mona_ 
> *Danm, asnje nga fisi im.*

----------


## Lonely_Boy

asnje nga qyteti im

----------


## mandi2002

DEGJONI SHOKE: AMBASADA AMERIKANE E DI QE TIRONSIT JANE SI MBRET NE TIRANE  PRANDAJ SE CAN KOKEN PER TA ......NDOSHTA ATA JAME ME LUCKY SE KORCARET....ATA E FLASIN ANGLISHTEN EDHE PA ARDHUR NE AMERIKE......LOL
LONG LIVE TIRANSIT!!!!!!!!! :perqeshje:

----------

